# Happy Halloween!!!



## julie (Oct 16, 2007)

I just wanted to say I have soooo enjoyed this forum! I LOVED seeing everyone's SPOOKY side LOL!!! I look forward to sharing photos next year. It always has to be better the next year right??LOL!!! Anyway I am done for this year (can't wait for the day after Halloween sales) So here is OUR(it was totally a family affair this year) Our son built the electric chair this year and we are very proud of it. Here are some pictures(not such great quality) But we did good we took second place in our decorating contest. Hope everyone has an AWESOME HALLOWEEN!!!!! OK I can not figure out the picture thing right now DAH!!! When I do I'll post some pics. Anyway HAPPY HAUNTING TO ALL!!!!


----------

